# Have Roamer Been Forgotten



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Having acquired a Roamer Competence Automatic about 12 months ago I Found myself delving into their history as they where uknown to me and I found that there is very little information available regarding the modern incarnation of this old prestigious brand. They do not have a retailer that I am aware of in the U.K. On visitng their website I was intrigued to find a very appealing line of watches. So much so that I have ordered my second Roamer a Stingray Chronograph direct from Switzerland and eagerly await its delivery.

But I was wondering if anyone has any recollections of the brand and its older models. or better still any images to get me salivating.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

this one is currently away getting serviced and re-lumed










and the back


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Thats a cracking Roamer desmondus what a nice start to my day thanks.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

i have a few too...




























they're not in brilliant condition but they keep time ok and were nicely priced from the bootsale

john :clap:


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Three beauties there John I am very jealous, never find anything that nice at boot sales.. The searock is cracking. Thanks for taking the time (forgive pun) to post pictures

Cheers

Dean


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have `Chunky` 

*Roamer Stingray` JT` (Journey Timer?), Model No.734-9120.901, Valjoux 7734, 17 Jewels circa 1970.*


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

I also have a Stingray no where near as good as Mach's










Anfibio(Crystal has since been replaced)










and this one that a Blacksmith used to wear everyday for work still never misses a beat


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Mach that JT is just a sight to behold just fantastic. Grant brilliant you have made my day just nice to see the old blacksmiths timepiece is still reliable and justifies my faith in the craftsmanship of this company. As I say in previous post Bought a Competence without knowing anything about Roamer just purely on looks really. Astounded by how well crafted it is and very very reliable. I think this could become obssesional for me


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I've always liked Roamers. For some time now I have been on the lookout for one of their 'PAM' homage watches. I've never seen one for sale on the site but if anyone would like to move one on pls PM me.

Rob


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I used to own this one similar to Macs (really miss it  )

Roamer Singray (pics borrowed from previous owner - hope that's ok?)



















Still have this one for sale ()

Roamer Searock




























Mark


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I also used to own this one which was Rhodesian Army issued










Here are the issue numbers










Mark


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Some nice Roamers Mark cheers for pictures. YHPM.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Postie arrived this morning with the lastest addition to my Roamer family


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

I think Roamer and ISA are now part of the Chung Nam Group don,t know if the watches are made in Switzerland or else where.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Well they say they have plants in China, Hong Kong & Switzerland so not sure as to whether the Roamer brand are Swiss made still. Their blurb hints that they are.

Notice Swatch didn't step in to try and keep them Swiss.


----------



## PlanetOcean2 (Sep 25, 2009)

It seems they have no enough presence in the market lately ...

Regards,

Engi


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Agree Engi

They don't seem to market outside of Switzerland their current campaign is Swiss business people that own Roamers???


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

Some say Swiss,some not,I'm confused!


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

As far as I am aware and I am open to being corrected by someone with greater knowledge than I. All Roamers are swiss made although since being aquired by Chung Nam Group I could not say for sure all their PR still states they are manufactured in Solothurn Switzerland.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

21st Century Roamer Competence.


























Movement:

Caliber ETA 2836-2, automatic movement

Swiss Made

Rhodium plated

11 1/2â€™â€™â€™, diam. 25.9 mm

25 Jewels, Incabloc anti shock system, 28 800 A/h

Automatic movement with center second, day-date

Exclusive decoration Â«CÃ´tes de GenÃ¨veÂ» on rotor


----------



## charmingwatch (Dec 7, 2009)

futuristfan said:


> Having acquired a Roamer Competence Automatic about 12 months ago I Found myself delving into their history as they where uknown to me and I found that there is very little information available regarding the modern incarnation of this old prestigious brand. They do not have a retailer that I am aware of in the U.K. On visitng their website I was intrigued to find a very appealing line of watches. So much so that I have ordered my second Roamer a Stingray Chronograph direct from Switzerland and eagerly await its delivery.
> 
> But I was wondering if anyone has any recollections of the brand and its older models. or better still any images to get me salivating.


----------



## monkfish is scampi (Dec 8, 2009)

I bought this in Poland a few years ago and never used it. It's been sitting in a box unwound and unloved. Any ideas what it might be or what it is worth. It is gold and the back case says Made in Switzerland. The reason I didn't use it was I developed an allergy to skin straps and couldn't find a metal one which did it justice.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

monkfish is scampi said:


> I bought this in Poland a few years ago and never used it. It's been sitting in a box unwound and unloved. Any ideas what it might be or what it is worth. It is gold and the back case says Made in Switzerland. The reason I didn't use it was I developed an allergy to skin straps and couldn't find a metal one which did it justice.


It appears to be some form of their competence range. Fairly recent judging by the logo say last 15 years off the top of my head. Would really need to see the movement to tell you more. Looks to be handwind is it?


----------



## monkfish is scampi (Dec 8, 2009)

Hope this is of help. It is a wind up movement and from a very hazy memory I think I might have paid Â£150 for it but that's not certain.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Movement looks like fhf 138.011 would say from the Competence original range. Think Â£150.00 was a good price to pay when you got it. What its worth now is subjective. Models like the Stingray Chrono are the only ones that seem to be increasing their market value.


----------



## monkfish is scampi (Dec 8, 2009)

Many thanks, I was only curious and have no intention to sell. I might source a nice strap and start wearing it. I bought it before Poland joined the EU and there was a feeling that items like this were available at a cheaper cost than in the rest of Europe. I think the only saving might have been in the exchange rate which at the time was excellent, sadly no longer so.

Thanks for your trouble,

regards

Chris


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

monkfish is scampi said:


> Many thanks, I was only curious and have no intention to sell. I might source a nice strap and start wearing it. I bought it before Poland joined the EU and there was a feeling that items like this were available at a cheaper cost than in the rest of Europe. I think the only saving might have been in the exchange rate which at the time was excellent, sadly no longer so.
> 
> Thanks for your trouble,
> 
> ...


No problem Chris put it on a nice leather & it will serve you faithfully for years.. Its a lovely watch and Competence's are well regarded. Wear in good health

Dean


----------

